# 21.0 Remote UHF with 922?



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I searched but couldn't find the answer. 

Will the 21.0 in UHF mode work with the 922? 

George


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

NO


----------

